# Woran erkenne ich Nvidia Problem mit 8600er Chip (Bumpgate)



## Spinal (27. November 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

durch die Kolumne auf TweakPC zu den Nvidia Cartoons bin ich auf eine sache aufmerksam geworden um die ich mich längst kümmern wollte. Ich habe Anfang 2008 einen Laptop mit Nvidia 8600GS Grafikkarte geholt und kurz danach kam raus, das es wohl Probleme mit dem Lötmaterial gebe und es so zu Ausfällen kommt.

Nun läuft ja meine Garantie auch Anfang 2010 ab und ich würde gerne wissen ob ich betroffen bin und was ich da machen kann?
Wie kann ich prüfen ob mein Grafikchip betroffen ist?

Oder hat jemand einen Tipp? Den Laptop unter Last laufen zu lassen bis das Ding kaputt ist finde ich nur mittelmäßig gut, da ich mein Glück kenne und das Ding erst nach Ablauf der Garantie kaputt geht.

danke schonmal

bye
Spinal


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2009)

da kannst du an sich nicht viel machen, außer dich an den hersteller zu wenden. an sich ist der "beweis", dass man eben probleme bei der grafik bekommt.


----------



## poiu (27. November 2009)

eigneltich muss du nur zwie punkte achten 

Bios Update 

und 

das die GPU vergleichsweise kühl bleibt!


----------



## Spinal (28. November 2009)

Das ist ja blöd. BIOS Update ist kein ding, wobei damit wahrscheinlich die Graka runtergetaktet wird, aber ich habe keine Lust die ganze Zeit auf die Graka Temp zu achten zumal mit dem Laptop eh so gut wie nie gespielt wird.
Aber es ist halt nicht schön, wenn man weiß, das ist ne tickende Zeitbombe,

bye
Spinal


----------



## 1821984 (28. November 2009)

also wenn du eh kaum spielst, wirst du auch kaum mit einem ausfall rechnen müssen. Ich hatte damals ein Acer Aspire mit besagtem chip drin. nach gut 18 Monaten war dan der ausfall da. Der fehler machte sich bemerkbar, indem manchmal so ein komischen flacken im display war. Irgendwann fuhr der rechner nichtmal mehr hoch. nach langem rumsuchen, habe ich mich entschieden, Vista neu raufzumachen. Nachdem der orginaltreiber von Nvidia dann installiert wurde, ging wieder nichts mehr.

Also ich würde dir empfehlen wirklich mal auf last zu fahren. Nicht erschrecken, der chip kann ganz schnell an die 100 Grad erreichen. Aber nur so wirst du feststellen können, ob der chip das abkann und vielleicht hält oder er geht halt kaputt. wenn du ihm keine belastung gibts, musst du mit der gefahr leben, dass er irgendwann kaputt geht. Wenn du im jetzt feuer machst, hast du vielleicht glück und er geht noch in der garantiezeit tot nur dann musst du dich mit dem Hersteller rumschlagen usw. 
Da meine Laptop damals aber 1000€ gekostet hat, wäre ich ziehmlich sauer, wenn mir das kurz nach garantie ende passiert. Denn eine austauschkarte lohnt nicht. dann kann man sich gleich ein neues kaufen.

Also im drauf los mit der Grafiklast und schön kochen lassen.

Ich habe auch gelesen, dass das mit dem Biosupdate nur eine verzögerung nach hinten ist, weil dann der Takt runtergefahren wird oder die lüftersteuerung anders ist. Aber ein Ausfall des chips ist zu 85% irgendwann gegeben. die meisten hat es wohl mit 18 bis 30 Monaten getroffen. Machne haben auch nur 6 Monate gehalten.


----------



## poiu (28. November 2009)

ja mit Bios update wird die lüftersteuerung verändert damit die kritischen Temps nicht erreicht werden, kann sogar sein das der chip beim erreichen dieser Temps ausschaltet!

bei einem Laptop ohne Garantie würde ich sogar empfehlen, das gerät auf zumachen und die WLP zu tauschen. Natürlich nur wenn sich das derjenige zutraut!


Der Tipp mit Furmark, ati tool & Co ist nicht ganz koscher


----------



## Spinal (28. November 2009)

Hmmm....also eigentlich gibts nur 2 Möglichkeiten, entweder Feuer geben und "hoffen" das er abraucht oder wie ein rohes Ei behandeln um eine möglichst lange Lebensdauer zu haben.
Der Laptop hat 1200 Euro gekostet und ich bin auch sehr glücklichmit dem Tel, wäre wirklich blöd wenn er kaputt geht. Denn enige Features sind auch heute noch sehr teuer (zb. BluRay Brenner).

Gibt es denn ene Möglichkeit rauszufinden ob man überhaupt betroffen ist? Vielleicht besteht ja ein Funke Hoffnung, wobei es sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich ist.

bye
Spinal


----------



## 1821984 (29. November 2009)

oder du fragst deinen hersteller mal direkt. Ich denke zwar, das der dir sagen wird, dass es da keine probleme gibt aber kannst es ja mal versuchen. Vielleicht kannst du das laptop ja auch zurück schicken und die überprüfen es. Das kann aber etwas länger dauern. Dann versuchst du das halt erstmal auf die freundliche art und weise.

Wo hast du das Laptop her. ausm netz oder ausm laden? Welcher hersteller isses denn?


----------



## poiu (29. November 2009)

ja googeln nach ausfallraten bei genau dem modell könte dir klarheit verschaffen !


----------



## Spinal (29. November 2009)

Danke für die Tipps. Google hat nix verwertbares gefunden, aber generell finde ich da nicht viel zu.
Ist ein Sony Vaio FZ31S. Ich werde mal bei Sony anfragen mache mir aber nicht all zu große Hoffnung.

bye
Spinal


----------



## emperator (23. Dezember 2009)

Keine Sorge, Sony hat von sich aus schon die Garantie auf den Grafikchip bei den Problemmodellen verlängert.

Sony eSupport - Electronics - News & Alerts


----------



## Spinal (23. Dezember 2009)

Hey, vielen Dank für die hilfreiche Antwort.


----------

